

How to Start a Startup Lecture 1: Full Transcript - nightpool
http://tech.genius.com/Sam-altman-how-to-start-a-startup-lecture-1-annotated

======
carrja99
Thank you for this. I watched the video last night but was left a little out
in the dark without any captions. Transcripts like this are a godsend for
those of us with a hearing impairment!

~~~
nightpool
I'm glad to hear it was helpful! This was a community-led effort, and there
were a lot of people involved in making this successful. It was crazy to see
how many people volunteered, just among the Genius community.

------
ojbyrne
Personally I find this lecture to be not very good - its full of anecdotal
evidence, confirmation bias, and "no true Scotsman" arguments.

~~~
charlespwd
I, too, was a bit disappointed. It felt like a videotaped blog post.

But then again, maybe I was expecting magic tricks where there aren't any.

~~~
ojbyrne
I can think of - mostly books - that gave me an "aha" moment. Off the top of
my head I can think of "Four Steps to the Ephiphany" and "Crossing the Chasm."

~~~
charlespwd
Thanks for the tip; they went straight onto my list of books to read.

------
maxwin
Thank you very much. For those of us living in countries with have poor
internet connection, this is really helpful.

------
visarga
How to start a startup lecture, lecture 1.

